# An Iraqi Christian Stands Firm With His Muslim Neighbors



## High_Gravity (May 25, 2011)

An Iraqi Christian Stands Firm With His Muslim Neighbors



> BAGHDAD  Over the past several months, Iraqs dwindling Christian population has gotten even smaller.
> 
> Since a bloody attack at a church in Baghdad in October in which more than 50 people were killed, waves of Christians have fled for the countrys Kurdish north or abroad. Others in Baghdad have moved within the capital, giving up their homes for neighborhoods where no one knows their faith.
> 
> ...



An Iraqi Christian Stands Firm With His Muslim Neighbors - NYTimes.com


----------



## GHook93 (May 25, 2011)

Brave man and I pray for him. However, bravery can sometime cloud a person's judgement. I have no doubt something bad will befall on this brave soul and his family. 



High_Gravity said:


> An Iraqi Christian Stands Firm With His Muslim Neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (May 25, 2011)

Indeed Ghook, I admire his bravery to stay but at the same time I wouldn't put my life in danger for a country that could care less if I lived or died, I would be heading to Kurdistan if I were him.


----------



## Ropey (May 26, 2011)

They are little more than dhimmi second class citizens anyway. This is the real proof. People talk peace this and peace that and then yearly, in every one of the 57 Muslim majority countries, they have LESS of their minorities.

But still the marks say Religion of Peace and stand with the killers just as they did with Hitler on the night of the long knives. 

They were still supporting Hitler after that night. They still support these ones who 'say' Religion of Peace'.

While they are cutting the heads off of all others who are not like them and who they call unbelievers and who they say their God COMMANDS that they perform Jihad on *ALL *unbelievers.

Even the ones who support them.  They will die as well, just later.





Perspective is necessary. This fellow who stands will one day fall. If he doesn't, then his children or line of religion in his family will convert or die. It's happening in 57 Muslim countries around the world as I pen this. 

Pages and pages of Christians and Jews being slaughtered by Muslims and unbelievers are the problem. We are at war with the religion of peace they say.

And these Liberal apologists just jump on that bandwagon because they want peace.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 26, 2011)

Ropey said:


> They are little more than dhimmi second class citizens anyway. This is the real proof. People talk peace this and peace that and then yearly, in every one of the 57 Muslim majority countries, they have LESS of their minorities.
> 
> But still the marks say Religion of Peace and stand with the killers just as they did with Hitler on the night of the long knives.
> 
> ...



When the Americans leave and they run out of Christians to kill, they will start to kill each other. Peace my ass.


----------



## Ropey (May 26, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> When the Americans leave and they run out of Christians to kill, they will start to kill each other. Peace my ass.





> They are little more than dhimmi second class citizens anyway. This is the real proof. People talk peace this and peace that and then yearly, in every one of the 57 Muslim majority countries, they have LESS of their minorities.
> 
> But still the marks say Religion of Peace and stand with the killers just as they did with Hitler on the night of the long knives.
> 
> ...



Perspective is necessary. This fellow who stands will one day fall. If he doesn't, then his children or line of religion in his family will convert or die. It's happening in 57 Muslim countries around the world as I pen this.

Pages and pages of Christians and Jews being slaughtered by Muslims and unbelievers are the problem. We are at war with the religion of peace they say.

And these Liberal apologists just jump on that bandwagon because they want peace.



			
				High Gravity said:
			
		

> When the Americans leave and they run out of Christians to kill, they will start to kill each other. Peace my ass.



They will just kill more of their own faster. They do it now also. But yes, when there is only Muslims left then it will come down to the moderates being dealt with.

Until all we have left are these:




And those are British citizens.

Warning - Disturbing Graphics

Muslims Beheading Children of Unbelievers and more

^^ Simple Google Search.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 26, 2011)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > When the Americans leave and they run out of Christians to kill, they will start to kill each other. Peace my ass.
> ...



I can understand having the right to protests but how can holding signs with threats like this be legal? "Islam will chop off your heads" what the fuck is this? where are these kids parents? if my son was out there I would yank him out of the crowd and slap the taste out of his mouth.


----------



## Ropey (May 26, 2011)

^^ Europe, you'll come crawling when the Mujahideen come roaring. 

I mean how much clarity do people need?  How much did they need to see that Hitler wasn't a funny little Charlie Chaplain man.









And another funny looking guy who couldn't cause much harm.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 26, 2011)

Ropey said:


> ^^ Europe, you'll come crawling when the Mujahideen come roaring.
> 
> I mean how much clarity do people need?  How much did they need to see that Hitler wasn't a funny little Charlie Chaplain man.
> 
> ...



It seems like nothing has been learned from WW2, they tried to appease Hitler, they said "oh let him have Poland and Czechoslovakia, who cares about those countries anyways?" by the time they got around to try and stop him, the Germans had half of Europe! It seems like its the same thing with Iran, appease and try to bargain with them to stop nukes, shit Iran basically has control of 3 countries in the Middle East, Iraq, Syria and Lebanon, direct line to Israel too.


----------



## Ropey (May 26, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> I can understand having the right to protests but how can holding signs with threats like this be legal? "Islam will chop off your heads" what the fuck is this? where are these kids parents? if my son was out there I would yank him out of the crowd and slap the taste out of his mouth.



Free speech. Just like on here you have ones such as JBukema, et al here. Can you imagine a country run by nutbars such as him? 

There is already.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 26, 2011)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I can understand having the right to protests but how can holding signs with threats like this be legal? "Islam will chop off your heads" what the fuck is this? where are these kids parents? if my son was out there I would yank him out of the crowd and slap the taste out of his mouth.
> ...



I understand free speech but I didn't think you were allowed to threaten murder, these clowns have signs threatening to kill people. And yes a country run by idiots like Jbukema would be a huge joke.


----------



## Ropey (May 26, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> And yes a country run by idiots like Jbukema would be a huge joke.



But we pretend JBukema is mentally stable. We allow him to post his hate all over the site.  His name calling is just as bad. His calling for the deaths of entire people's is just as bad.

Yet here he is... 



High_Gravity said:


> It seems like nothing has been learned from WW2, they tried to appease Hitler, they said "oh let him have Poland and Czechoslovakia, who cares about those countries anyways?" by the time they got around to try and stop him, the Germans had half of Europe! It seems like its the same thing with Iran, appease and try to bargain with them to stop nukes, shit Iran basically has control of 3 countries in the Middle East, Iraq, Syria and Lebanon, direct line to Israel too.



Yes, history surely repeats.   In the end the greatest deaths come from appeasement.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 26, 2011)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > And yes a country run by idiots like Jbukema would be a huge joke.
> ...



I think freedom of speech has been basterdized Ropey, when freedom of speech was drawn up centuries ago I doubt the founding fathers intended for it to be used this way, for clowns like JB to call for the death of an entire people or for these idiots in England to wave signs to kill all non Muslims, it is putting a bad taste in my mouth for it to be honest. only bad people seem to really enjoy using freedom of speech to hurt others.


----------



## Ropey (May 26, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> I think freedom of speech has been basterdized Ropey, when freedom of speech was drawn up centuries ago I doubt the founding fathers intended for it to be used this way, for clowns like JB to call for the death of an entire people or for these idiots in England to wave signs to kill all non Muslims, it is putting a bad taste in my mouth for it to be honest. only bad people seem to really enjoy using freedom of speech to hurt others.



*Freedom of speech, but not freedom of actions. *

Islam says sin is in the mind. Modern secularity says sin is in the act. 

That's one of the major reasons for this war on the West by Islam.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 26, 2011)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I think freedom of speech has been basterdized Ropey, when freedom of speech was drawn up centuries ago I doubt the founding fathers intended for it to be used this way, for clowns like JB to call for the death of an entire people or for these idiots in England to wave signs to kill all non Muslims, it is putting a bad taste in my mouth for it to be honest. only bad people seem to really enjoy using freedom of speech to hurt others.
> ...



In Islam almost everything is a sin Ropey, even listening to music and laughing can be considered haram by some Muslims.


----------



## Ropey (May 26, 2011)

> In Islam almost everything is a sin Ropey, even listening to music and laughing can be considered haram by some Muslims



Yes, with Islam, if you have chosen a belief other than Islam you are an unbeliever and Holy Jihad MUST be performed upon you. You are 'the' major sin. 

In your mind. Where you chose other than Allah.

And if you can not be converted by the soft Jihad, then you will be by the flaming sword of Jihad.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 26, 2011)

Ropey said:


> > In Islam almost everything is a sin Ropey, even listening to music and laughing can be considered haram by some Muslims
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see how people can get any enjoyment out of such a strict restrictive lifestyle, I would be a terrible Muslim with no beer and no girls.


----------



## Ropey (May 26, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > > In Islam almost everything is a sin Ropey, even listening to music and laughing can be considered haram by some Muslims
> ...



The men have drugs and many wives and slaves. The Arab slave market is still quite strong. Dhimmi are in effect, slaves to Muslims who submit to the will of Allah.




The Grand Jihad Has Arrived​



> The president&#8217;s &#8220;top counterterrorism adviser&#8221;, John Brennan, opines that we should &#8220;just say no to jihad&#8221;.
> 
> The Grand Jihad by Andrew McCarthyThis is excellent timing: just as Andrew McCarthy&#8217;s book, The Grand Jihad: How Islam and the Left Sabotage America is released, this Leftist government lackey tells us why we shouldn&#8217;t use the term.
> 
> ...



We will always have liberals who soften the effect of the immoderate. This is how Hitler came to power. The moderates let him in the door. I see more than a few of them on this website. They feel secure. So did many prior to the night of the long knives.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 26, 2011)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



You are correct, I read an article on the Taliban female slave trade after the US Troops went into Afghanistan, they found villages with hundreds of girls missing, basically stolen by Al Qaeda and the Taliban to be used as their personal sex slaves or to sell them to others, Saudi Arabia is notorious for this as well but of course no one wants to talk about it.


----------



## Ropey (May 27, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Appeasement is the play of the day. History shows mankind tries to placate and appease. But this is before they go and do the heavy stuff.

And the heavy stuff? It comes...


----------



## High_Gravity (May 27, 2011)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Yes appeasement is our biggest weakness, and our enemies know that and smile in our faces the whole time, even with the North Koreans we appease them too.


----------



## Ropey (May 27, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



But history shows that appeasement is not the end, merely a strategy to use whilst building up the forces to battle and allowing the foe to reverse course.  Seldom does the reversal happen, but it does. Libya is proof of the possible reverse of course.

But it's a seldom proven course. More often the great battles come after the appeasement,  the ramping up for battle and finally the battle.  I see military ramp ups in Germany, France, Britain, America, Israel, etc. 

So, we all wait to see what happens. I follow the pattern of history which says that the chances of a great battle are greater than the chances of a great peace.

After the great battle will once again come a time of relative peace. History shows this to often be the case.


----------



## hipeter924 (May 28, 2011)

Ropey said:


> They are little more than dhimmi second class citizens anyway. This is the real proof. People talk peace this and peace that and then yearly, in every one of the 57 Muslim majority countries, they have LESS of their minorities.
> 
> But still the marks say Religion of Peace and stand with the killers just as they did with Hitler on the night of the long knives.
> 
> ...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRKXzER5AH8"]YouTube - &#x202a;Islam-Christopher hitchens hitchslaps the Left-liberal Islamic apologist&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
^I just keep repeating this video, as this exposes the bandwagon; watch as the liberal host tries to use moral relativism to justify ignoring/running away from Islamic theocracy, and Hitchens catches him out. "I think you should be ashamed at sneering at people that guard you as you sleep" in reference to the 82nd airborne was a good comment at the end.


----------

